# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  How Did You Get Your Friends/family To Believe You?

## Casualtie

i had my first lucid dream on saturday, september 23. me and my friend where trying to do WILDs but we weren&#39;t really sure how to do it and weren&#39;t able to get to the computer to look it up. so we basically just winged it. after 5-6 hours of sleep i woke up, we had forgotten to turn the alarm clock on, but i woke up 15 minutes after it was supposed to go off. wierd. i woke my friend up and we attempted to WILD, but failed miserably. we had set the clock to go off in about 2 ours before we went back to sleep. this is when i had my first lucid dream. when i woke up, i told my friend and he didn&#39;t believe me.

i really had no idea how to make him believe. i explained to him everthing. reality checks, levels of lucid dreaming (how you may be aware of your dream, but not be able to control it very well), etc. he still didn&#39;t believe. the part he had most trouble with believing is that i basically just woke up and did a reality check in dream to realize i was dreaming. he didn&#39;t think this was possible. his backup was that in all his dreams he has absolutely no say it what he does, he just goes with it. i explained that in order to do a reality check in dream, you have to make it a habit by doing it, even when you know your not dreaming. he found this stupid.

this is what made me most mad: he refused to believe that by doing reality checks regulary, you can make your body do them in dream. i gave him a perfect example: biting your nails. i do it, and he knows that. its a habit, i do it in my dreams.

he continued to kick me down, saying that i was lying and that it never happened, or that i was dreaming that i had some control over my dream. so i suggested that he just hear me out. that he should try to do reality regularly. again he said that it was stupid and a waste of time. i think its because he now realized that it has some possiblity of being true, but he doesn&#39;t want to try it and be wrong.

another thing he deemed false was dream control. again i argued saying: if your mind creates your dreams, and you become aware that your dreaming (making your mind concious), then why can&#39;t you manipulate your dreams to your liking. again, without any back up, he called it stupid and not worth arguing about. the same thing is happening with my brother: they say they won&#39;t believe it until they see it, but they refused to even make the slightest attempt to make it work.

so heres my question: how do i convince my friends and family that what i say is true, or how to i convince them to try it for themselves.

here is a link to my dream journal, so you can see exactly what went down in my dream: http://lucidjournal.livejournal.com/

*thanks for reading this until the end.*

----------


## Neko

I just don&#39;t tell anyone in real life about it at all. I feel good about the fact that I can have lucid dreams myself, and that&#39;s all that matters to me.

----------


## Casualtie

im pround of the fact that i could do it as well. i don&#39;t care if people know or not. but i would like my friends to be able to do it too. i think they think im crazy now

----------


## Gez

Same here i dont tell many people about lucid dreaming exept maybe my best freinds, its almost like i want to keep it to myself  ::D:

----------


## Bosco

> im pround of the fact that i could do it as well. i don&#39;t care if people know or not. but i would like my friends to be able to do it too. i think they think im crazy now
> [/b]




That same thing happened to me, they asked me what kind of drugs i was on, so i finally just stopped talking about it. You know its true, other people just are so damn narrow-minded and have no care to try to believe it. Just stick around here for a while man and you will do fine.

----------


## TheNocturnalGent

I told them i did it. They said "WOW WHAT DID YOU DO&#33;?" and so i told them. If your freinds wont take your word for it either you need to stop lying to to your freinds about shit or you need new freinds.. i dont knwo what to tell you... But maybe theyre just a little closed minded. Not that i want to judge you or your freinds being as i dont know either of ye.

----------


## Rage of Poseidon

I didn&#39;t get them to believe me, I Just bought Stephen Laberges book and told them to read it if they wanted to know.

----------


## N

first of all congratulation for your first LD



well..I used to tell my family about LDS  but it seems like they think I&#39;m crazy  ::bigteeth::  

also my friends .. but one of my friends  "she believes " but I doubt it

that&#39;s why I don&#39;t tell anyone about it anymore

so take this advice don&#39;t bother yourself to make them believe cause they should believe at first time you told them  :Sad:

----------


## Stoat

Well, I just tell my friend that I have lucids, and he believes me and takes my word for it. Perhaps it is because I got him into lucid dreaming. I told him about it over the phone, and I highly reccommended looking it up. He seemed pretty interested, but the full blow actually came when he had a lucid in the holidays. We pretty muched talked about lucids all day the next times we saw each other.

As for family, my parents know what they are, but never had much interest in it (they don&#39;t know what they&#39;re missing). Also, my bro has had a lucid, but still isnt interested.... wtf?





> Same here i dont tell many people about lucid dreaming exept maybe my best freinds, its almost like i want to keep it to myself [/b]



Well, as selfish as it sounds, I don&#39;t really want lucid info stuff to get around the world. I want it to be more * unique* . Lol, there goes that &#39;u&#39; word again... im obsessed with it.

You friend seems to have an interest in lucid dreaming, he just doesn&#39;t believe you. Throw fokin science in his face. I go by science and myth, mostly trying to turn myth into science. It&#39;s fun... man, i&#39;m starting to go off topic now lol.  :smiley: 

Errr..... show him my post&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; Maybe he&#39;ll believe you now, or he&#39;ll think we all are crazy. Everyone in the world is crazy but him.  Just joking, everybody in the world is not crazy but me. Unless you don&#39;t believe me, but more of this for senseless banter. But I am serious of showing him this thread. Hi Casualtie&#39;s friend&#33;

I think I have done my part in this thread... for now ~ Stoat

----------


## Bonsay

My brother believes me, but he just doesn&#39;t do anything about it. He seems interested a bit, but probably most believers like that think that it&#39;s too much truble. It&#39;s the human nature, I mean why do something that isn&#39;t important or necessary for life and it takes effort to achieve. I also told my mother, she had one of those "yes yes I believe you" faces. She told me that she has dreams like that from time to time, but that it isn&#39;t smart to try to force yourself into it. I mean how much dammage can nose RC do?

----------


## Burns

It&#39;s frustrating how some people can be so closed-minded. These are people that you won&#39;t be able to convince even if you shoved the empirical evidence under their nose. These people will never admit that they were wrong. Trying to convince personalities like this of something they don&#39;t believe in is a waste of time and energy.

I don&#39;t advertise the fact that I can LD to anyone except my hubby - and I don&#39;t even really talk to him about it that much either. I&#39;m satisfied in the knowledge that I can do it, have fun with it, and I don&#39;t have to share it with anyone.

I can understand you, Casualtie, wanted to share your experiences with someone - but you&#39;re obviously not going to convince this friend of anything. Either find someone else more open-minded if you insist on sharing the information, or just keep it to yourself and enjoy the fact that these experiences are your own private adventures.

----------


## Peregrinus

I&#39;m a bit surprised to hear that so many people refuse to believe that lucid dreaming is a real phenomenon.  It&#39;s not even on the fringes.

I don&#39;t go around and talk endlessly about LDing, but if it comes up in conversation with friends, I don&#39;t usually shy away from the topic.  Everyone I&#39;ve told has either had one themselves, known someone who has, thinks it sounds interesting, or thinks it&#39;s a bit of a weird novelty.  I&#39;ve never actually had someone say, "I don&#39;t believe you."  

In any case, Casualtie, if you really want to convince someone, I&#39;d recommend getting comfortable enough with the scientific literature on the subject that you can reference studies in peer-reviewed journals to back up what your friend seems to think is simply speculative personal opinion or delusion.

----------


## Casualtie

thanks you guys are really helpful sometimes (most of the time  ::content:: ). anyway, ill defenately try to show my friend some of these posts, although he thinks the computer is the devil (i have no reason why).

these lucid dreaming --&#62; science books seem to help you guys out a lot, so maybe i will consider picking one up. as for now, i&#39;m going to leave lucid dreaming out of my list of things to talk about to people. unless, like peregrinus said, it comes up in a conversation. then i&#39;d feel obligated to talk about it.

i actually tried to refer two of my friends to dreamviews, but they spit it back in my face before even looking at it. my one friend seems to believe me a little bit. but chris (mentioned in my first post) does not want to believe me at all.

----------


## Seeker

My family believes me.  In fact, my son can lucid dream.  The real issue I have is convincing them why it is soooo kewl

----------


## Casualtie

*sigh* you guys are lucky your family belives you. it must be cool. i guess ill just have to wait until they experience one on their own. hopefully, _that_ will be enough to convince them.

----------


## NeAvO

I don&#39;t bother telling my family, they wouldn&#39;t believe me if i told them.

----------


## Amethyst Star

When I tell someone about lucid dreaming, it really just depends on the conversation and the type of person they are.  Most people know me for being a fairly stright-forward (though often sarcastic) person, and I that helps them to believe me.

Like Perigrinus, I haven&#39;t had anyone flat out deny lucid dreaming.  Most people are like, "Really?" or laugh in an interested fashion when tell them about the one where I was going to jump out the window but did an RC just to make sure that I _was_ dreaming.  There was one person, however, which puzzled me, but mainly because she was a natural LDer and assumed that everyone could do it and were aware that they were dreaming all the time.  I don&#39;t think she believed me when I told her that most people have to work at it.

It just depends.  I don&#39;t often have long dream-related conversations with someone unless I know that they&#39;re interested in it, but when I do I take advantage of the time to talk about as much as I can.  I&#39;d say to just be glad in the knowledge that you have on the subject and if they don&#39;t believe you, then it&#39;s their loss... or maybe not a loss, but there&#39;s no gain to it either.

Also, there are over 7,000 registered members here.  That&#39;s not a small number of people who at least believe that LDing is possible.

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

If they dont believe it theyre ignorant ask them to come to this site and read about lucid dreams and ask them to read about guns in dreams how they never work and most people have this problem, we cant all be making this up, ask them to look up lucid dreams or simply ask them to read my posts, ask them to watch vanilla sky ask them to listen to the subliminal messages at www.hypnotica.org/

The sphinx of the imagination 20 minutes will guarantee they have lucid dreamsloltell me about it.

----------


## Bonsay

> If they dont believe it theyre ignorant ask them to come to this site and read about lucid dreams and ask them to read about guns in dreams how they never work and most people have this problem, we cant all be making this up, ask them to look up lucid dreams or simply ask them to read my posts, ask them to watch vanilla sky ask them to listen to the subliminal messages at www.hypnotica.org/
> 
> The sphinx of the imagination 20 minutes will guarantee they have lucid dreamsloltell me about it.
> [/b]



I wan&#39;t to try that&#33; Will you show me to the link, please?

----------


## Tsen

My brother accepted it the moment I told him about it, and he&#39;s had a couple of lucids before.  He even has an account here, though it&#39;s not very active.
My cousins have been sorta interested, but they DO believe me, they just don&#39;t care much (which is a shame).
My dad thinks its pretty cool, but doesn&#39;t want to take the time to learn how (despite me telling him it doesn&#39;t take much time)
My friends don&#39;t care enough to get involved for the most part, although Tyler (Draco or Alpha Draconis on the forum) is interested and has had one or two LDs before.
My mom, on the other hand, won&#39;t even hear me out on what the concept of Lucid Dreaming is about.  She thinks this website is either about black magic or trying to get prophetic dreams, both of which are ridiculous.  She even tried to use LDing against me when I ditched religion, because she said I have to believe in some higher power if I think my dreams can predict the future and that they hold meaning--again, she won&#39;t even hear me out on what LDing is about.  I don&#39;t buy into the whole "Beyond Dreaming" bit in the slightest.  I tried to tell her that all I&#39;m doing is controlling my dreams, and mostly just for fun, not to get any meaning from things.  But I gave up, and I don&#39;t even bring it up around her any more.

----------


## Primus7

> *sigh* you guys are lucky your family belives you. it must be cool. i guess ill just have to wait until they experience one on their own. hopefully, _that_ will be enough to convince them.
> [/b]



sucks, my mom used to have a dream journal herself, i doubt she knew of lucid dreaming.
Never judge what someone else is saying unless you have some sort of idea of what they are talking about, your family needs to understand that.

I never go into lucid dreaming , i talk about dreaming. Some people can control there dreams naturally, once they say that, then i know its the ok to talk about lucidity, they have an idea behind what i am saying.

----------


## Rage of Poseidon

Just buy "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming", and set it down somewhere (bathroom, table, kitchen counter), just somewhere so that they will see it. Let them pick it up and read through it a little bit and ask you about it.

I did that with my dad, and he likes it now. My mom has always had somewhat intrest in Dreaming. Its my brother that thinks its the most retarded thing, but even he&#39;s come around a little.

Just keep working at them until they cave and decide to look it up.

----------


## TweaK

My mom found my DJ at like, a couple of weeks after I started.
I just explained her what lucid dreaming was, and she thought it was okay but she wouldn&#39;t practice it herself  :tongue2:

----------


## The Blue Meanie

Ehhhh... my mum is a bit sceptical, but she believes me.  She just doesn&#39;t think it&#39;s that big a deal.

My dad, 2 years ago, I would have expected to be sceptical.  But he&#39;s had a cancer scare recently, and he&#39;s gone all new-agey.  So, he&#39;s far more open to the idea now.

----------


## Dagget

> ... She thinks this website is either about black magic ...
> [/b]



It&#39;s worse than that. It&#39;s NEW AGE&#33;

----------


## Neil.....

I told some of my friends they thought it was cool but gave up as soon as it didnt work frist night... but it depnds on who you tell if I told eveyone I knew id get calld a loser or get WTF??&#33;&#33; back I spose thyed think its nerdy or soemthing I recon its cool and if they dont like it there losss

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

> I wan&#39;t to try that&#33; Will you show me to the link, please?
> [/b]



goto   http://www.hypnotica.org/    click DOWNLOADS, listen to the first one The Sphinx of Imagination - 20 Minute Demo
A special sample for those that are curious ...

Don&#39;t listen to any others, they are cursed and will fill your lucid dreams with demons, aliens and you&#39;ll have many ugly lucid dreams......Be careful....

----------


## Bonsay

> goto   http://www.hypnotica.org/    click DOWNLOADS, listen to the first one The Sphinx of Imagination - 20 Minute Demo
> A special sample for those that are curious ...
> 
> Don&#39;t listen to any others, they are cursed and will fill your lucid dreams with demons, aliens and you&#39;ll have many ugly lucid dreams......Be careful....
> [/b]



Ugly dreams, that&#39;s just what I need&#33; How long does the effect last? Of the ugly mp3s.

----------

